# Snapper even deeper in the bay system



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

I haven't posted much this year but I think this is a worthy one... I've caught plenty of bay snapper over the last couple years thanks to plenty of coaching, watching the bottom, and trial and error - even as far into the bay as 3 mile where we've caught some juvi's but I've never caught one as far up into the bay system as this one. Using the same techniques but much further into the bay system my daughter caught this one today nowhere near where I thought any snapper would be on some bottom structure I found at least a nm EAST of 3 mile (and yes the bg is photoshopped because I don't think this is the only one this far into the bay)


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

Good stuff. I'm sure there are some untapped resources in that no mans land east of 3mile.


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Interesting..........


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice job! I have caught one at garcon bridge before. I guess it was lost lol


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Dang!


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice catch. Gonna have to upgrade my fishfinder & start looking for structure in the bay instead of heading offshore.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

There's so many of them , they are running out of food sources in the Gulf and starting to run up the rivers into fresh water looking for somethingto eat. !! If they keep shorting us on days , they will be in the Tenn River in a few more years !


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

How deep is the water 1nm east of 3 mile and at the Garcon Bridge where you guys are talking?

I haven't caught them in water less than 40 feet deep, but haven't tried for them in shallower water either.


----------



## frayedknot (May 26, 2010)

I catch them in 30 ft all the time.


----------



## Cat's Away (Oct 2, 2007)

One reason might be the clarity of the water. At times the east side of the bay bridge looks like gulf-water. IMHO.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

Great catch, Great pic:thumbsup:


----------



## swampthang1974 (Jun 2, 2011)

you guys over in pensacola are really slamming them threw the winter months


----------



## De Anza Jig (Jan 16, 2008)

Very cool! Just shows you how awesome our bay snapper/grouper fishery is!


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

nice job!! its great during the season when you dont have to run offshore for some snapper samiches!!


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

Hey, if I catch one off my dock in little sabine, do the regs apply? I can fillet and put it on the grill like 10 feet away! ::joking::


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

I don't think the regs allow filet & release


----------

